# Gold Coast Reptile Expo 2012??



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey guys,

Does anybody know if there is going to be an expo this year on the Gold Coast? 
It was at parklands last year... I've had a bit of a google but can't seem to find anything in regards to this year..

Any info on the date/time/location would be great... Don't wanna miss it


----------



## lgotje (Jan 7, 2012)

U bet bud


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 8, 2012)

lgotje said:


> U bet bud



When, where??


----------



## Blake182 (Feb 14, 2012)

the 28th and the 29th of july at parklands
View attachment 238522
P.s i found this of a other thread


----------



## troycoop (Feb 14, 2012)

here you go hope to see you all there


----------



## Jarrod_H (Feb 14, 2012)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Blake182 (Feb 14, 2012)

and the good thing is you can buy reptile from there 
well i think so 0_o


----------



## damo77 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am going


----------



## snakelady96 (Feb 15, 2012)

Meeee!  I am going, never been to the Gold Coast expo, whats it like (for the people who have previously been)?


----------



## cuddle_python (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll be going the missus baught me a hatchie spotted python last christmas hooked now wanting a second snake they make excellent. pets you dont have the alergies that cats n dogs give you and they dont make any nosie and demand that you spend every living second with them.


----------



## Decoy (Feb 15, 2012)

sounds good. I'm in.


----------



## junglelove (Feb 15, 2012)

awesome!! im moving to the goldy soon ill definately be there, oooh very excitted ive never been to one b4! lol


----------



## nagini-baby (Feb 15, 2012)

woo hoo!


----------



## Ally04 (Feb 15, 2012)

My partner, son and I will be going. This will be our first expo too. Will start saving now, would love to have some money to spend there too


----------



## Blake182 (Feb 15, 2012)

im going


----------



## Varanidae (Feb 16, 2012)

So who is going to display animals this year, I know I will again but we need more people to show there critters to keep this good thing going so come on guys more the merrier


----------



## Kitarsha (Feb 16, 2012)

Will a demonstrators licence be needed to display? or will a special dispensation from DERM cover it?


----------



## Varanidae (Feb 16, 2012)

no you should be able to it under Troy's license as I don't have one either 
correct me if I am wrong Troy


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 16, 2012)

Still vendor stalls available, Troy? I'm prettya sure I'm @ the comedy club that night, so I'll have to be sober all day this year.
FROWNY FACE.


----------



## nagini-baby (Feb 16, 2012)

depending how i go for work and movable tanks we might bring a few things down...


----------



## Kitarsha (Feb 16, 2012)

Getting enclosures too and from might be a PITA tho - or do people have temp enclosures? And how many critters would be the preferred option or does that depend on the spot given to set up?

Not sure i could display - tho most of my reptiles are cuddly darlings - just curious as it could be fun! Will certainly be there to check everything out if nothing else!


----------



## troycoop (Feb 17, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Still vendor stalls available, Troy? I'm prettya sure I'm @ the comedy club that night, so I'll have to be sober all day this year.
> FROWNY FACE.



yes still some available send me a email and ill send you the forms you need



nagini-baby said:


> depending how i go for work and movable tanks we might bring a few things down...



sounds good send me a email if you want more info


----------



## Blake182 (Feb 17, 2012)

can you buy snakes there


----------



## troycoop (Feb 17, 2012)

Kitarsha said:


> Getting enclosures too and from might be a PITA tho - or do people have temp enclosures? And how many critters would be the preferred option or does that depend on the spot given to set up?
> 
> Not sure i could display - tho most of my reptiles are cuddly darlings - just curious as it could be fun! Will certainly be there to check everything out if nothing else!



its up to you how many animals you wish to bring and the space to set up is on the size of the enclosures.



oi_itz_blake96 said:


> can you buy snakes there



after the meeting today with DERM its not looking good but working on it.


----------



## Blake182 (Feb 17, 2012)

well hopefully we can


----------



## troycoop (Feb 17, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> well hopefully we can



me too


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 17, 2012)

I thought this was sorted now?? Are they still resisting the change?


----------



## Ally04 (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh so u can't buy snakes from the expo?


----------



## Blake182 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ally04 said:


> Oh so u can't buy snakes from the expo?


hopeful they do 

P.s are snakess cheap at expos or not


----------



## Kitarsha (Feb 19, 2012)

Depends on the reptile, the seller, the expo, what else is available


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 19, 2012)

hmmmm that's the main reason why people go


----------



## Kitah (Feb 20, 2012)

Even if you can't buy AT the expo- you still have the potential to meet breeders and discuss what they may have for sale after the expo. You still get to see the animals that may be available 

This will hopefully be my first expo


----------



## Leeloofluff (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll be all over this expo like a rash!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeloofluff said:


> I'll be all over this expo like a rash!



I'm going to this expo!!!  Car pool?


----------



## Ally04 (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't wait.


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 20, 2012)

Kitah said:


> Even if you can't buy AT the expo- you still have the potential to meet breeders and discuss what they may have for sale after the expo. You still get to see the animals that may be available
> 
> This will hopefully be my first expo


Yeah... but some of us are travelling over 4 hours to be there so unless they have the animals in their hotel room most will go home empty handed


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 24, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## raycam01_au (Feb 24, 2012)

well after flying down to the VHS, this will be a nice little drive 

ima be there


----------



## troycoop (Feb 27, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> any updates?


not yet as of the last meeting i had with DERM they told me (no expo in queensland will be selling any animals as the legislation does not allow it.)
but trying to change that 
Troy


----------



## Trouble (Feb 27, 2012)

troycoop said:


> not yet as of the last meeting i had with DERM they told me (no expo in queensland will be selling any animals as the legislation does not allow it.)
> but trying to change that
> Troy



How is the Gold Coast expo any different from the Scales & Tails expo last year?? Not trying to start an argument, just curious, when Scales & Tails received permission to sell 'commercial' animals, and now DERM are saying no animals for sale at Qld Expos whatsoever..??


----------



## troycoop (Feb 27, 2012)

Trouble said:


> How is the Gold Coast expo any different from the Scales & Tails expo last year?? Not trying to start an argument, just curious, when Scales & Tails received permission to sell 'commercial' animals, and now DERM are saying no animals for sale at Qld Expos whatsoever..??


they told me someone stuffed up and should have never gave them permission i have spoke with joy about it and we are trying to sort it all out but time will tell.


----------



## Trouble (Feb 27, 2012)

troycoop said:


> they told me someone stuffed up and should have never gave them permission i have spoke with joy about it and we are trying to sort it all out but time will tell.



Ohh :? woops! I really hope it will get sorted out then. DERM can be so unorganised and no communication in that place! Good luck, Troy, this has to be really stressful for you & Joy, so thank you!! keep us updated.


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 27, 2012)

I wanna say to them something along the lines "so what's gonna stop people from selling after hours at their motel?" It just seems smarter to do it out in the open and honestly then to organise after hours "hook ups"


----------



## jakawak (Mar 1, 2012)

Just watch for the guys in big wriggling trenchcoats selling pythons and lizards out of their coats lol ..... I wonder how many snakes u should have befor it's worth displaying them?


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 1, 2012)

Am curious....never been to one of these.
Do people also take their own reptiles there and walk around with them etc etc?


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 1, 2012)

nope... that's a no no


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 2, 2012)

take pics people even if its with ya iphone


----------



## Jarrod_H (Mar 2, 2012)

I can't be bothered reading the whole thread. Confirmed throu Shane owner of PetCenter you will be able to buy reptiles there


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 2, 2012)

SWEET!!! That's what i like to hear. see everyone there with your pocket money. I have my possible shopping list already!


----------



## Varanidae (Mar 2, 2012)

Jarrod_H said:


> I can't be bothered reading the whole thread. Confirmed throu Shane owner of PetCenter you will be able to buy reptiles there


What tha, are you sure he has his facts straight cause I don't think so, I was under the impression that Parks have put a stop to it over something very stupid and petty


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Mar 2, 2012)

Squeeze me guys, I don't care about whether or not you can buy reptiles there, I just wanna know when it is!!


----------



## Ally04 (Mar 2, 2012)

28th & 29th july  I'm going to go if you can buy reptiles or not, but it would be nice to have the option.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Mar 2, 2012)

Varanidae said:


> What tha, are you sure he has his facts straight cause I don't think so, I was under the impression that Parks have put a stop to it over something very stupid and petty



Talked to Shane owner of PetCenter today he was there last year and he is there this year and he said and I quote "we so far have been told we can so we are planning to" end quote.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 3, 2012)

troycoop said:


> not yet as of the last meeting i had with DERM they told me (no expo in queensland will be selling any animals as the legislation does not allow it.)
> but trying to change that
> Troy





Jarrod_H said:


> I can't be bothered reading the whole thread. Confirmed throu Shane owner of PetCenter you will be able to buy reptiles there





Jarrod_H said:


> Talked to Shane owner of PetCenter today he was there last year and he is there this year and he said and I quote "we so far have been told we can so we are planning to" end quote.



Are you sure he's heard right..? From what Troy has said, it's a no-go for selling animals at any Qld expo... I'd be getting him to double check his facts for his sake, don't want him turning up with animals to sell and it being illegal...


----------



## Jarrod_H (Mar 3, 2012)

Trouble said:


> Are you sure he's heard right..? From what Troy has said, it's a no-go for selling animals at any Qld expo... I'd be getting him to double check his facts for his sake, don't want him turning up with animals to sell and it being illegal...



First of all no offense to Troy but I don't even know who Troy is,
If he's the QLD expo expert then Troy said no selling reps.

All I can do/did is ask the fella.
No I'm not gonna get him to double check his facts coz
I. really. don't. care.
And it's not my place to run to him and say some random on Aussiepythons said no reps can you "check your facts."
If he turns up sets up his stand and finds out no reps then guess what he will have to take them back to the shop, big whoop.
I was told some news about the expo so I shared my news the end.


----------



## camcamcam (Mar 3, 2012)

If you're not allowed to sell them there, let's start a petition ;D


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Mar 3, 2012)

I have spoken with Parks as well for the other Expos as well as for our festival and the situation is that we won't be able to sell reptiles at any Expos/festival in Qld, this year or any year until we get the legislation changed.

I've tried every argument and Troy has as well for sure, but bottom line is that the answer is 'no'. They claim that they made a mistake in allowing us to do so at our festival last year, and that we shouldn't have been allowed to sell under the legislation as it stands now...... hmmmmmmmmmm..... so strange that. 

Oh well,,,, whether we can sell or not, let's just all get behind the Expos/Festivals and help support our hobby.

Cheers
Joy


----------



## UrbanJungle (Mar 3, 2012)

Say if you see something you like, do ya just walk to the car park n give them the money or ....


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 3, 2012)

Jarrod_H said:


> First of all no offense to Troy but I don't even know who the Troy is,



Troy would be the organiser of the expo, genius. Somehow I think he knows what he's talking about, at least more than some pet store employee. 

Someone working in a pet store talking rubbish?? SHOCKER.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 3, 2012)

There you go again, caring enough to tell us how much you dont care again.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 3, 2012)

Jarrod_H said:


> That's right chump, coz I got you given me a hard time when all I was doen was passing on info. So if you feel the need to have the last word go ahead coz I got better things to do then this crap. Suck it you [email protected]



I think the waaaaaambulance is on its way, but you can use these 'til it gets there.


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Mar 3, 2012)

Okay no need for petty fights. The bottom line is that you cant sell or buy. Just go and enjoy the hot animals on display. Oh and the reptiles. I will be there with bells on!


----------



## IgotFrogs (Mar 4, 2012)

I remind everyone to play nice on this thread thank you all very much


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok just read an advert for the gladstone show I quote, "due to qld laws and regulations, animals can not be bought or sold or advertised at the venue. exhibitors with commercial licenses are able to sell commercial reptiles at the venue"

So we just organise sales etc beforehand, I pass you an envelope and you pass me a pillowcase! Or like I said before we all meet up at motels afterwards!


----------



## tarzans_girl (Mar 5, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> Ok just read an advert for the gladstone show I quote, "due to qld laws and regulations, animals can not be bought or sold or advertised at the venue. exhibitors with commercial licenses are able to sell commercial reptiles at the venue"



This has me confused! I was so looking forward to buying a new addition to the family there. So commercial reptiles can be sold? So does this mean that shops can sell there - but individual breeders cannot?



Manda1032 said:


> So we just organise sales etc beforehand, I pass you an envelope and you pass me a pillowcase! Or like I said before we all meet up at motels afterwards!



hehe! I can see the queue at the door now - and the reports of drug dealing happening. Can you imagine the faces of the police raiding the joint lol!


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 5, 2012)

I know hey! no officer we are NOT dealing drugs, we're dealing in reptiles. But we're all licensed!

It means that commercial license holders Ie pet stores and commercial breeders can sell but you or I with our recreational license cannot. But it doesn't stop me from contacting you and meeting up in the carpark out the back! Seems so painfully silly but QLD laws are sxactly that


----------



## tarzans_girl (Mar 5, 2012)

ok - I'm happier now!  I am planning to get an old tv cabinet and convert it. I think I want a Bredli. My son wants a jungle, but I think we need more experience first.


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 5, 2012)

nope it means no animals can be sold apparantly. So you can buy stuff just not animals. I will not be travelling the 4 hours to attend. I have tonnes of stuff


----------



## Gecksta (Mar 5, 2012)

i will be going


----------

